# Complete cichlid tank.



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Done adding to it now.

What do you guys think.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry water is still a little cloudy from moving stuff and kicking up the sand.


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

That's awesome man! 2 thumbs up


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you, just to bad it takes so long for my water to clear up. That's the only downside I have found with sand.


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

Same here with the sand. But it should subside soon. Maybe I should get some aquascape ideas from ya when my 75 is ready to go again..but for brackish water carnivores


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

This was my first time doing this, everything in my tank (besides the sand) was picked up and put in my backpack while I walked some hiking trails. And it gets heavy carrying the rocks lol. It's all worth it in the end. My favorite ones I picked up is the big one on the left side, and the center big one. I'm not sure what kind of rocks they are but they have holes all the way threw them. The center rock has a big enough hole for the fish to get into. 

As for the wood, I just picked that up today on a trail. I didn't end up using the one I wanted in there because I can't get it to sink. 

Anyways back on point, it wasn't to bad to do the deco. I read a ton on aquascaping and pretty much took notes. Although some people won't like how my rocks are all neatly stacked and what not. I just wanted a lot of places for the chichlids to hide. As for the plants that's about as realistic as I could find without being real. I found them at hobby lobby for .99 cents each that wasn't to bad so I've spent about $9 on everything in there. And it has turned into my favorite tank. For a lot less cost then any of my other tanks.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

That's amazing are you going Mbuna cichlids too? How many gallons?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

This tank is a 55g, I so far have 2 cichlids in there one is a Peacock and the other one I don't even know lol. But the 2 that I have, surprisingly turned into friends today! The tank I got them out of it looked like they were in a fight to the death. Now I woke up today and they are both hanging out in the same cave and swimming around eachother with no aggression. 

Also they seem to like te driftwood to. One of them keeps going under it, and the wood looks like its changed to a reddish tint since putting it under the light.

I couldn't be happier with the set up now. I feel like its complete even though I wasn't able to use the bigger peice of wood, it was much much nicer then the one i settled for. Oh well I guess I'll save that for another tank or give it away. 

I also thought it was awesome that I did all this for under 10bucks and I feel like this is my best looking tank yet. 

Anyways guys thanks for the complements


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow, I need to go hiking apparently. That's some good stuff ya got going on in there. Very impressed


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you for the complement. The only downside is carrying the huge rocks for miles lol.


----------

